# 2004 NBA Draft Discussion Thread (Thursday, June 24 / ESPN, 7pm ET)



## Peja Vu

*PLAYERS ATTENDING NBA DRAFT 2004 (click picture for NBA.com profile*































*-NBA Draft Board  

-Prospect Profiles  

-Team Draft Features*


----------



## kirk_2003

Isnt there suppose to be more players attending the draft?


----------



## Premier

> Originally posted by <b>kirk_2003</b>!
> 
> Isnt there suppose to be more players attending the draft?


No. It is always the people projected in the lottery and a couple more.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Also there's always players who are sitting in the crowd because they have a guarantee to be picked by someone. Past examples were Jake Tsakalidas, Samuel Dalembert, and last year there was Carlos Delfino. Expect some guys like that this year.


----------



## Peja Vu

*BUMP!!!*

30 Minutes to go!!!


----------



## panschk

hi

As german TV does not show the NBA-draft (I don't have a TV anyway) i'll use internet to get the information.

Have any players have been picked yet?

*bump*


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Jameer Nelson should crack the lottery, I'd like to see him go higher than Harris.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Here we go with Dick Vitale's BS

God he should just shutup!


----------



## Nevus

Jameer will go in the lottery.

Ben Gordon sure looks sharp tonight. Nice suit.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>panschk</b>!
> 
> 
> Have any players have been picked yet?


No.


----------



## Coatesvillain

What's the point of Stephen A. Smith on this telecast? He doesn't know much of anything about the draft. I mean last night on the pre-draft show he was fumbling on everything, saying the Clippers were going to draft Devin Harris at #4, because they were planning on taking him (paraphrasing) "before they traded up from #6."

I was scratching my head, on how people didn't call him on that, but hey, it happens I guess.


----------



## Johnny Mac

:cheers: Heres to hoping the Bulls dont pick Ben Gordon. It'll be a long summer for me if they do.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> What's the point of Stephen A. Smith on this telecast? He doesn't know much of anything about the draft. I mean last night on the pre-draft show he was fumbling on everything, saying the Clippers were going to draft Devin Harris at #4, because they were planning on taking him (paraphrasing) "before they traded up from #6."
> 
> I was scratching my head, on how people didn't call him on that, but hey, it happens I guess.


He's there because the NBA doesn't know it's fan base.

Did anyone see that special yesterday ( blessed be tivo) on the highschoolers in this draft?

Darius Washington looked horrible.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Bring on the Boo's and (bleeps) it's stern!


----------



## Johnny Mac

It has begun, Orlando on the clock! I love the draft.


----------



## jericho

Thanks for starting this thread! I'm stranded at work without other coverage.


----------



## Reep

Me too. Need . . . information . . . quickly . . . .


----------



## KG4MVP2

magic are on the clock


----------



## Sean

nba.com has realaudio streaming if you want to listen.


----------



## Nevus

*"Let's get ready to rummmmmmbbble!"*


----------



## Premier

Dwight Howard

I WIN!!!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

I'm sad Okafur didn't go 1st

Mistake to get howard.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

I can't believe that they picked Howard. 

stupid. :nonono:


----------



## KG4MVP2

dwight howard is the first pick


----------



## Schilly

How much time between picks?


----------



## dmilesai

So Charlotte gets to start off their franchise with an OUTSTANDING shot blocker in Okafor.


----------



## WONTONnPHO

Great idea! Now the magic could be back in the lottery next year


----------



## Wink

The Magic are obviously hoping to win only 15 games next year. They gave up the most PPG last year out of any team in the NBA. Pick your big defensive guy in Okafor. Francis, T-Mac, Matrix whoever the hell you end up with know how to score, pick someone who can play some defense.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I like this pick, despite what Stephen A. Smith says, the Magic do have the time to wait on Dwight Howard if he becomes as good as they believe he'll be. In losing McGrady, they need a guy who can perhaps be the franchise's focus. I think he'll have a very surprising rookie season.


----------



## -33-

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


K
W
A
M
E


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Schilly</b>!
> How much time between picks?


5 minutes


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> 
> K
> W
> A
> M
> E


Not many teams would be dissapointed to have a Kwame Brown. I know the Heat would love to have him.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Cats pick Emeka Okafor


----------



## KG4MVP2

bobcats pick okafor


----------



## panschk

on ESPN.com they have a 'draft cast', you can see the timer for the team running out there too

Emeka 2., as everyone knew after the first pick...


----------



## jericho

Yeah, I second the reference to Kwame. Although, Howard shows more signs of having the mental makeup of a fast riser and eventual dominant player than Kwame did...or does.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Howard isn't Kwame. He has a good work ethic and a belief system that will make him much more mentally tougher.


----------



## Wink

Bobcats get a huge steal in Okafor, I know the ESPN guys just said it but I've always felt he was like Mourning, lots of people say Ben Wallace but I think Mourning is a better comparison.


----------



## panschk

btw you guys that watch the whole thing on TV..what do they during these 5 minutes, are they still trying to figure out who to pick?


----------



## Nevus

The first two picks were kind of a draft of their own... now the other draft starts. This is where it will get really fun.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

After Gordon goes at 3 it's going to get real interesting.


----------



## Nevus

> Originally posted by <b>panschk</b>!
> btw you guys that watch the whole thing on TV..what do they during these 5 minutes, are they still trying to figure out who to pick?


Yeah, they look at who is still left and decide who to take, and they're also still on the phone to each other talking trades.


----------



## Crossword

random thoughts through three picks:

T-Mac is obviously gone

Dick Vitale is a moron

I hate Chicago


----------



## dmilesai

2 UConn players in a row.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Bulls select Ben Gordon 


Cats gonna be a nice team man. Chukwuemeka Okafor with GWallace. :yes:


----------



## Nevus

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> After Gordon goes at 3 it's going to get real interesting.


:greatjob: Good call.

John the Cool Kid... are you going to be all right?


----------



## Wink

Man those Bulls really like their point guards....Crawford, Kirk, and Williams if he ever gets better...gotta love this.


----------



## dmilesai

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Cats gonna be a nice team man. Chukwuemeka Okafor with GWallace. :yes:


They look to be an athletic team so far.


----------



## schub

pre-draft agreement between Charlotte and Orlando?


----------



## panschk

I'm confused. I thought the bulls would take a wingman. And so ben gordon won't be left for the raps (was very unprobable anyway)

btw do you too have the impression that the board ist slow right now?


----------



## Nevus

Dick Vitale thinks every NCAA player is a great pick


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Livingston is a good pick. I like this guy.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Livingston at 4 is just weird. They keep showing that horrible pass to Swift.


----------



## dmilesai

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Dick Vitale thinks every NCAA player is a great pick


Not Andre Igoudala.

And YES!!! Clippers didn't take Devin Harris. Thank the Lord. Shaun Livingston.  I'm going to some Clippers games this year.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Dick Vitale thinks every NCAA player is a great pick


What's the whole purpose of having Vitale on here? All he's going to say is "you should've drafted (enter college guy here) baby. Hey, give em ten years, and they wish they didn't make that selection."


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> Dick Vitale thinks every NCAA player is a great pick


:laugh: I know man. He is anoying with that stupid voice. :laugh:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> All he's going to say is "you should've drafted (enter college guy here) baby.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: For real. :laugh:


----------



## Coatesvillain

Is this selection right here Pavel? I don't see any other reason for him to be in the green room.


----------



## KG4MVP2

good pick for clippers bad pick for bulls. Bulls should have picked deng, why would they need another pg?


----------



## Nevus

I can't wait until someone picks Sebastian Telfair so Dick Vitale can talk about how sorry they'll be that they didn't take Chris Duhon instead.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Whoah! Harris at 5???


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

So they're not trading the pick to dallas?? 

I'm confused.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Ugh.. if the Sixers took back Jerry Stackhouse, I'd be calling for Billy King's head right now. Glenn Robinson's contract expires, and to bring in a guy like Stackhouse wouldn't help anything.

Seeing Harris taken here, gives me a bad vibe, hopefully this pick is for the Lakers.


----------



## dmilesai

Wow...Is this pick for the Lakers, Mavs, or someone else? I think Harris can be great, so it's a great pickup.


----------



## Crossword

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmilesai

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> So they're not trading the pick to dallas??
> 
> I'm confused.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure Harris is going to Dallas, or is going to be traded in a 3 way deal involving Dallas.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Here's my Miss Cleo moment of the day: Jameer Nelson is going to Toronto at #8.


----------



## panschk

on espn.com they write it's washington's pick. The trade was not completed or is that just a mistake on the page?


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Hawks get Childress 

One of my favorite players.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Hawks get Childress whoah this violating all the mocks.

I don't think Childress is all that great.


----------



## Crossword

YES!!! OMG YES!!!! THANK YOU ATLANTA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmilesai

YES! Igoudala, Jackson or Deng going to Philly is looking better and better.


----------



## Nevus

Well, Childress is off the board.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Phew.. for a second I was scared he was going to say "Josh Smith". Good thing he's still alive for the Sixers.

And what a surprise.. Vitale likes Childress.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Why the hell do they have vitale talking after every college player is picked baby???


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>dmilesai</b>!
> YES! Igoudala, Jackson or Deng going to Philly is looking better and better.


Wow, I forgot all about Iggy and Deng. But lets face it Iguodala is gone right here to the Bulls. But Luol Deng, I know Billy King will snatch him up if he's there.


----------



## jericho

Okay, I do NOT understand the last three picks. Washington surely is picking for someone, but whom? And Gordon to the Bulls? No no no no. I'm not sold on a Gordon/Hinrich backcourt.


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Here's my Miss Cleo moment of the day: Jameer Nelson is going to Toronto at #8.


If Luol Deng is available, and we take Nelson, I will punch a hole in my wall.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Suns get Deng, er bulls do hmm...


----------



## KG4MVP2

nash and nowitzki to lakers for shaq? Or nash and some other people to lakers for shaq i think one of those is going to happen.


----------



## Crossword

****! BLOODY ****Y **** ****! EDIT

I know that emotions run high during the draft, but no masking...PV


----------



## Coatesvillain

IGGY~! Come on Billy, you can't mess this one up. IGGY~!

Good thing I didn't make a mock draft though, I've been wrong with just about everything so far. And I wouldn't be shocked if I was wrong about Jameer to Toronto, but with how fast PGs are going, and their need for back court help, I can't see them passing him up.


----------



## panschk

I think raps take Iguadala, would be ok for me.

We'll know more in 2 minutes...


----------



## SKiP

Devin Harris is staying with the Dallas Mavericks and Steve Nash might get traded to the Lakers.


----------



## ivo_krka

This is pretty unexpected draft! Howard going as No1 pick, Harris No5 and Childress No6, with Deng and Iguodala still in seems very strange to me! I could be wrong, but it seems like some teams could really profit here. Although I could be wrong since who knows how they performed on all of those tests and private workouts.


----------



## dmilesai

Come on Toronto, don't pick IGGY! 

Devin Harris and Marquis Daniels (if resigned) can be a great backcourt in the future for Dallas.


----------



## ivo_krka

Finally some nice job from Bulls management. They managed to pick Deng they thought of picking at No3 as No7 pick. Bulls could IMO be one of the most exciting teams in the league next year.


----------



## SKiP

What??  Rafael Araujo at #8


----------



## dmilesai

Raptors take Araujo!!!!

YES!


----------



## Coatesvillain

Wow.. Budwiser Boy, don't kill anyone. This is the first official reach of the draft, Harris and Childress went earlier than expected.. but Araujo at #8?

Wow.

Now come on.. IGGY! AI and AI backcourt! Come on Billy don't let us down!


----------



## ivo_krka

Toronto IMO does another bad move. Araujo doesn't deserve to be so high.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> 
> 
> If Luol Deng is available, and we take Nelson, I will punch a hole in my wall.


BudBoy - start punching your wall. I don't understand that choice either. but then I don't understand the magic choice either. Oh, well.


----------



## MemphisX

...and that is why they are the Raptors.


----------



## jericho

Araujo is an interesting choice by the Raptors--definitely not a BPA move. They must've liked what they saw in the kid. I actually like this selection. A whole year of Bosh being able to play largely at PF will be good for him and good for the team.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

What's wrong with toronto man???


----------



## Crossword

WHAT THE **** IS THIS?!?!?! WHY THE HELL DID WE TAKE HIM??? RAPTORS BLEW IT. <B>WE ****ING BLEW IT!</B>

Why didn't we take Biedrins instead? HOLY ****!


Raptors are ****in 'tards when it comes to drafts.


----------



## KG4MVP2

wow araujo to raptors is a big surprise for me at least i thought they would pick biedrins.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Iggy and AI should be interesting.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Sixers select Iguodala


----------



## Amareca

Orlando, Dallas, Atlanta and Toronto must be on drugs...


----------



## dmilesai

Araujo is EXTREMELY physical which is a great thing for Toronto. I watched him play all year, and he's a great prospect at center, but #8 is too high IMO.


----------



## Coatesvillain

YES!~~!! WHOO!


----------



## dmilesai

Thank the Lord!!!! IGOUDALA! YESSSS! My two favorite teams (Clips and 76ers) both took who I wanted. :grinning:


----------



## Crossword

Well.... on the plus side, he's got a nice wife.


----------



## jericho

Finally a predictable selection. Iguodala couldn't have slid further. i really thought he'd go to the Bulls at #3.


----------



## SKiP

Philly picking Iggy has been the best pick so far.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Cleveland Cavaliers select Luke Jackson


----------



## Ballscientist

I understand Howard #1, but I don't understand Deng #7.

I post a thread in old nbadraft.net in 6/03/02 before the draft (6/4/02)

"Dukes are always overrated". 
Maybe that is why.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Smart Move by the Cavs. Jackson is a great addition to their team.


----------



## Crossword

Luke Jackson ain't stayin in Cleveland.


----------



## SKiP

Do you think Luke Jackson is getting traded to the Pacers?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Wow Dicky V and Steve Smith are friends, birds of a feather.


----------



## Coatesvillain

I ran over to my brother's house hoping to share my enthusiasm, but him.. not knowing much about the draft went and compared Iggy to Larry Hughes. And saying that he wanted Luke Jackson.

Ah well, if we drafted Luke Jackson, he would've wanted someone else. I'm really happy with Iguodala.


----------



## ivo_krka

Nelson could be easily picked as No11. GS need a good PG!


----------



## Crossword

Wow.... damn I wish you were right about Jameer though, Philly dude.


----------



## Nevus

The Cavaliers like Luke Jackson, but this very well could be for Indiana. I'll be happy if they keep him.


----------



## Coatesvillain

GS supposedly promised Biedrins, so we'll see.


----------



## SKiP

I hope Jameer Nelson falls down all the way to #19 now that the Cavs didn't pick him.


----------



## Ballscientist

> Originally posted by <b>ivo_krka</b>!
> Nelson could be easily picked as No11. GS need a good PG!


no, we need Pavel.


----------



## SKiP

Yes!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Golden State Warriors select Andris Biedrins


----------



## Crossword

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> GS supposedly promised Biedrins, so we'll see.


That's it.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Right here with the Sonics, I have a hard time seeing them passing up Kris Humphries or Al Jefferson.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

They are gonna kick themselves for not getting Nelson. Poor warriors.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Seattle SuperSonics select Robert Swift 

Stern couldn't say supersonics. :laugh:


----------



## Crossword

Does this draft mean that JC could be had for the MLE now?

If so then that might be why the Raps made that selection. So we could get him in free agency? I dunno whatever. A lineup of Crawford/Rose/Carter/Bosh/Aruajo would be nice. Anyway, Swift just got picked before Jefferson. This draft is messed up.

gtg dinner. (that's prolly the first time I've ever used that MSN terminology on BBB.net haha)


----------



## Coatesvillain

Wow, smart move by Arn Tellem for not working out Swift, his stock skyrocketed. This is another reach, but I guess the Sonics are okay with the rolling heads coming after the season.


----------



## Nevus

So who is going to take Jameer now?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Telfair before Nelson???

What a crock.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

13. Portland TrailBlazers select Sebastian Telfair


----------



## Coatesvillain

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> So who is going to take Jameer now?


Celtics, at least that's the closest team I feel to them that might draft him.

And seeing how this draft is going (Araujo, Swift, and Telfair going higher than expected), I really hope the Sixers can get their hands on an early second rounder, there's going to be some real value there.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Stephen A. is right. This was just a PR move. What a horrible pick by the Blazers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The more Jameer drops the more chance he has to land on a team with good talent (#19?). Truthfully I've seen this guy play since he dashed Coatesville's state championship hopes in his senior season, I think this guy will be ROY.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

14. Utah Jazz selects Kris Humphries


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Jazz get Humphries . Good pick for them. Nelson still undrafted.


----------



## DuckWorth

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> So who is going to take Jameer now?


By the way it's going, how bout the Lakers?


----------



## jazzy1

Telfair at 13 wow. Nelson is a better floor leader, more dysfunction surrounds the Portland Trailblazers. 

Leadership is the main trait of a natural pg how is Telfair gonna lead.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Okay, I have to get this off my chest.. The ESPN coverage is bushleague. Why do they keep asking coaches and management questions that any person with any sense should know they can't answer.

Earlier Jim Gray asks Elgin Baylor basically if he's going after Kobe. Mike Tirico just asking Weisbrod about the T-Mac deals, and if he'd be on the Magic at the beginning of the season. That's stupid. Just plain stupid. Ask questions that can be answered.


----------



## Guest

Charlotte got Okafor!!!!!!


----------



## SKiP

Nelson won't drop past #19.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

15. Boston Celtics select Al Jefferson


----------



## Nevus

Will Utah take Jameer at #16?


----------



## Wink

man Nelson doesn't deserve to fall this low, this is just sad.


----------



## DuckWorth

Jefferson 42 ppg? Wow.


----------



## MightyReds2020

It's gonna be interesting to see where will Pavel ends up. Atlanta? Miami? Utah?
Or all the way down to late 20s?


----------



## SKiP

I think Utah is going to pick Sergei Monya with #16.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

16. Utah Jazz select Kirk Snyder 


I wish someone would tell Vitale:

"Shut the **** up baby." He is so stupid talking about how highschool players are not good and stuff. Look at Lebron baby. :upset:


----------



## Peja Vu

Snyder to the Jazz...


----------



## Amareca

Kirk Snyder to Utah

This draft is so funny I am literally laughing.

Of all guys big mouth Snyder to Utah?

:laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

The Hawks gotta take Nelson and if they do they make out like bandits.


----------



## BEEZ

I have a feeling Jameer is going to wreck Havoc on the league and so far the 13 teams that has over looked him:upset:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

17. Atlanta Hawks select Josh Smith


----------



## SKiP

Its going to be between Pavel and Jameer for Miami.


----------



## Mongolmike

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> Okay, I have to get this off my chest.. The ESPN coverage is bushleague. Why do they keep asking coaches and management questions that any person with any sense should know they can't answer.
> 
> Earlier Jim Gray asks Elgin Baylor basically if he's going after Kobe. Mike Tirico just asking Weisbrod about the T-Mac deals, and if he'd be on the Magic at the beginning of the season. That's stupid. Just plain stupid. Ask questions that can be answered.


My thoughts exactly... and if you're gonna ask trite questions, then follow them up with a better one... like with Silas, ask him if there are still on going discussions with Indy about Harrington, and if Luke Jackson or Sasha Pavolvic might be involved... or ask if they had considered Jameer or Snyder at #10... or if they are thinking of getting into the back end of the draft... nothing terribly tough, but better than the stoopid stuff they ask. Heck, ask them (since they've made their pick) who was first on their board for the #10... Childress? Jackson? Iggy? Who?


----------



## Amareca

What did John Lucas and Josh Smith work on?

Smocking crack?

John Lucas would be the last one I would work out with to get ready...


----------



## CrossOver

C'mon Heat....bring Jameer to South Beach baby!!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

18. New Orleans Hornets select J.R. Smith


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

JR smith is going to be bust, can't handle no midrange game, there is no reason he should go in the 1st round.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> What did John Lucas and Josh Smith work on?
> 
> Smocking crack?
> 
> John Lucas would be the last one I would work out with to get ready...


MOst ridiculous comment on this site to date

*just sad*


----------



## Nevus

J.R Smith = bust. He sucks. Kedrick Brown can dunk and shoot 3's too.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> J.R Smith = bust. He sucks. Kedrick Brown can dunk and shoot 3's too.


So basically by your statement a young man at 18 years old cant add or corrrect the holes in his game.


----------



## Amareca

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> MOst ridiculous comment on this site to date
> 
> *just sad*


Sorry but John Lucas is simply a "hate" figure in Phoenix.

Dating back since he used tampering tactics to lure McDyess away from here and lock him into Pepsi Center until he signed the contract.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

19. Miami Heat select Dorell Wright 

I bet Nelson is pissed right now.


----------



## Nevus

:no:

Whoever gets Jameer now is getting the probable steal of the draft.


----------



## BEEZ

Im done watching this. These NBA GM's are FOOLS


----------



## CrossOver

No ****ing way...

Dorrel Wright?

Another wing player? You have Jameer on the board and we take Wright? :upset: :upset:


----------



## Captain Obvious

Do the Heat have a trade in the works???


----------



## Nevus

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> So basically by your statement a young man at 18 years old cant add or corrrect the holes in his game.


There are many busts in almost every draft... just because he's 18 doesn't mean he's ever going to become a complete player. I don't think he will. Why not draft someone that can already dribble and pass?


----------



## jericho

Whoa! Now I give up trying to understand this draft as a systematic process. I think that after the first two picks, the teams have just been drawing names out of a hat.

Dorrell Wright? A fine project for some team, but Miami has a shot at taking a step up in the Eastern Conference by adding a legitimate post presence and/or point guard (depending on your opinion of the best use of Wade). The Heat are loaded (overloaded, given their deficiencies elsewhere) at the swing position. Is Wright going to be any kind of upgrade? Possible, but I doubt it.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Unless Jameer failed all his workouts, Miami just made a huge mistake. Maybe they swap picks with Denver?


----------



## Amareca

Jameer and Wade would have been a midget backcourt.

Despite what the Chicago measurements say Jameer is probably only 5'10.

Jameer to Nuggets.


----------



## dmilesai

It's about frickin time Jameer gets taken.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

20. Denver Nuggets select Jameer Nelson 

:upset: Damn I thought he was gonna slip to #26.


----------



## KG4MVP2

why would miami pick dorell when they have butler and wade??
denver selects jameer nelson


----------



## jericho

Whoa, I guess Denver couldn't pass up the BPA in Nelson. I'm surprised, though...overloaded now at PG. If Nelson really proves to be a player, look for one of the three to be moved at mid-season. 

Unless Denver has a trade in the works. Someone somewhere must be excited that Nelson fell so far, to a team that doesn't really need a PG.

I have to confess I was starting to root for the Nuggets to take Pavel, in spite of myself.


----------



## Nevus

Jameer _is_ pissed off.


----------



## DuckWorth

I dunno how Andre Miller is going to feel about Nelson breathing down his back.


----------



## CrossOver

With Wright on Board, I'm fearing for Caron's future with the team... :no:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

21. Utah Jazz select Pavel Podkolzine


----------



## SKiP

Jameer could get traded. I think its going to be the Bobcats.


----------



## dmilesai

Nooooo...Come on Clips, shoulda traded up to grab Pavel.


----------



## jericho

I'm not surprised Nelson fell this far, though. Not too many mocks had him going much higher...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Pavel looks a LOT thinner than I thought. Shoulders are pretty narrow.


----------



## Weasel

Finally, Pavel gets picked.


----------



## Nevus

> Originally posted by <b>jericho</b>!
> I'm not surprised Nelson fell this far, though. Not too many mocks had him going much higher...


Are you serious? For the last week every mock has had him from 8-15 pretty much... this is a big steal at 20. I don't see him as a good fit in Denver...

I'm going to keep hoping that Cleveland can find a way to get him.

UPDATE: David Aldridge says Nelson will be traded to Orlando (!)


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Nelson going to Orlando?

If so I expect big things.


----------



## SKiP

Nelson's getting traded to the Magic. They finally get a point guard.


----------



## Wink

apparently Nelson will end up in Orlando


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

22. New Jersey Nets select Viktor Khryapa


----------



## Captain Obvious

Jameer to Magic! Best move Weisbrod's ever made!!! Yay!


----------



## dmilesai

About time for Khryapa to go, just waiting for Monia to get taken.


----------



## CrossOver

Jameer to the Magic!!

Damn, at least he's coming to florida.


----------



## Nevus

That's great news for Jameer, he's going to get a lot of opportunities in Orlando... they are really going to need his leadership and ability to create. He'll have a chance to compete for ROY.


----------



## DuckWorth

Pavel plugs in very nicely over Ostertag. Hopefully Utah can Market the Russian connection.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

23. Portland TrailBlazers select Sergei Monia


----------



## dmilesai

Monia's going to Portland along with Khryapa.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

I thought Khrypa was not as good as Monya. Still Portland getting both of them and Telfair and Probably a big. Portland has dam good management.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

WHOAH. Monya's translator is making stuff up. That's not what Monya is saying.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

24. Boston Celtics select Delonte West


----------



## Weasel

The radio over hear is saying that Dalonte West is a HUGE mistake for the Celtics. They are saying that he does not deserve to be picked in the first round.


----------



## Nevus

Congratulations to Delonte West... I believe he's going to be good and I'm glad to see him go in the first round.


----------



## dmilesai

Hahahaha Jay Bilas bombed on Dicky V.


----------



## Nevus

:rotf: Jay Bilas calling out Dick Vitale!

"Have you ever said a High School player or international player was a good pick, ever?"


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

I'm sorry but the Celtic drafts just aren't that great.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

25. Boston Celtics select Tony Allen 

Man I hate vitale. Still talking **** about highschool and international players.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Celtics just took two of the Pacers' guys. Oh well, come on Sato/Smith.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Dwayne Wade is undersized but Allen isn't??

What a bunch of ****.


----------



## Amareca

Thank you Danny Ainge! Are you still on our payroll?

Ramos falling to Phoenix at #31?


----------



## jokeaward

This is funny. Wright? Uhh...

I'm surprised Utah passed on Monya. Then again, it was the Siberian Bear.

Vitale got laid into by Bilas. Sweet. Vitale would trade Darko for Duhon.


----------



## Weasel

Pavel got trade to Dallas


----------



## dmilesai

Pavel traded to Dallas for a future 1st...Part of the Dallas-LA trade most likely IF it happens.


----------



## KG4MVP2

kings select kevin martin pavel traded to dallas


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

26. Sacramento Kings select Kevin Martin 


Looks like Dallas is going after Shaq.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Why did the jazz do this?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I really wanted Martin in Indiana. Now the only ones left worth taking would be Sato, Jin, or Roko.


----------



## Amareca

Doc Rivers brought his drafting smarts to Boston.

Sasser, Gaines, West, Allen....



Ramos, Harrison, Varejao still on the board for Phoenix at #31.


----------



## dmilesai

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Why did the jazz do this?


:no: Because they're stupid.


----------



## Peja Vu

Kevin Martin to the Kings...

:vbanana:


----------



## Amareca

Blazers GM: " We didn't have a plan"

- lol that's always nice to tell your fans....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

27. Los Angeles Lakers select Sasha Vujacic


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Either Harrison and Ramos suck balls, or the Lakers are trying to keep Shaq.


----------



## dmilesai

Vujacic is a nice pick with Fisher and Payton getting old.


----------



## KG4MVP2

ramos is still on the board


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

28. San Antonio Spurs select Beno Udrih


----------



## dmilesai

Beno Udrih, NICE pick for the Spurs.


----------



## KG4MVP2

beno is a good pick for spurs. He can back up parker


----------



## Captain Obvious

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Either Harrison and Ramos suck balls, or the Lakers are trying to keep Shaq.


No they'll probably get Pavel in the Dallas trade.


----------



## dmilesai

David Harrison for the Pacers...


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Pacers take.....David Harrison. Damn. Sato best be available in the 2nd round.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

29. Indiana Pacers select David Harrison


----------



## vanhill

orlando has great chance of getting a big man...
Ramos or Harrison!!


----------



## KG4MVP2

anyone wanna place a bet on which team gets ramos? i will say the wizards get him.


----------



## Pure Scorer

Harrison was a very smart pick by Indiana. He's got great talent, and a good nba body. Could pan out really well. He's probably my sleeper pick at this point. Could have a big impact in his rookie season.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>KG4MVP2</b>!
> anyone wanna place a bet on which team gets ramos? i will say the wizards get him.



Whoever is picking in the Late 30's. He is going to go where he should go.


I wonder if he gets picked before Ha.


----------



## dmilesai

Varejao taken by Orlando.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG

Orlando is gonna regret that they didn't pick Okafor.


----------



## Captain Obvious

Magic should have taken Ramos or Jin god damn it.


----------



## dmilesai

Bulls take Vroman.  I hope Aerick Sanders is taken in the draft. He owned Vroman and Araujo in college.


----------



## Pure Scorer

... who are they planning to have at the 5? Varejao? Howard?

I guess if they make the houston trade that means they'll have cato to fill the 5.. but.. why would they make that deal now that they have 3 good rookies, and not much depth other then that.


----------



## dmilesai

Wizards take Peter Ramos, no surprised. Lets go Clips, take Donta Smith or Drejer.


----------



## Captain Obvious

nice pick Wiz


----------



## dmilesai

Dammit, another point guard in Chalmers...Oh well, he did good in the Tourney.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

TOLBERT TOLBeRT TOLBERT TOLbeRT


----------



## dmilesai

Wow, Atlanta gets 3 good swingmen in Childress, Josh Smith, and Donta Smith.


----------



## Peja Vu

Andre Emmett to Seattle....Antonio Burks to Orlando


----------



## Peja Vu

Royal Ivey to ATL
Duhon to CHI
Albert Miralles to TOR
Justin Reed to BOS


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Steve Smith is a douche.


blah blah Seattle needs a pointguard they don't have a point guard llike ridnour daniels and flip...


Anyway please pick Jin Thomas, you'll win me over.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Steve Smith is a douche.
> 
> 
> blah blah Seattle needs a pointguard they don't have a point guard llike ridnour daniels and flip...
> 
> 
> Anyway please pick Jin Thomas, you'll win me over.



**** you Thomas Ariza is junk he's the second coming of Matt Barnes.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

*My thoughts. Say what you want.*

#1: The Chicago Bulls look absolutely packed. They picked up all kinds of talent so it makes it logically to think they'll make a run at the playoffs in the weaker eastern conference. With the way Eddy Curry has came on last year, and the great pick of Hinrich, and now adding proven players like Ben Gordon and Luol Deng, wow. Chicago fans have a lot to be excited about for the future, despite not having a certain "superstar".

#2: Jameer Nelson got screwed.... sort of. Look, he should have been taken a lot sooner. I think he's going to be the best rookie point guard in the immediate future, although Livingston might pass him up a few years down the road. When it became clear that he was going to be picked up by a team that needed a backup PG, not a starter, I began to feel bad for the guy because he's ready to be a starter. Now that he's been traded to the Magic, it looks like he might get the chance to start. I said might. What will happen if the TMac/Francis trade goes through, though? Does Francis move over to the 2 guard, where he might belong anyways, or has he played point too long? Should be interesting if that trade indeed goes through (as it likely will).

#3: Peter Ramos going so late surprised me. I felt he was a first round pick. There are doubts about him, no defensive awareness at this point, and I understand that. I guess the guys who went before him were just better than he is.

#4: Some of the high schoolers going over solid college players were just ridiculous. Dwight Howard, Shaun Livingston, yeah o.k those guys are ready. I'll take em. Even guys like Robert Swift and Telfair look like they have a lot to offer at that age. I'll assume the scouts know what they're doing there. But then when you get to some of these guys like J.R. Smith and Al Jefferson they just look rusty. There's no way I let Nelson, Monia, West, or Vujacic slip past those guys based on "potential". No freaking way.

That's all. Tear it apart, please.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

Why is everyone so high on Ramos? Big deal he's tall, and plays good defense in a league with no 3 second violation.


Whoopty doo.


----------



## knicksfan

knicksbiggest, you should know much better then that my friend  you know isiah hates foreigners. ariza was a solid pick, a freshman from college and may end up being something useful for the knicks. a player like ha will prly be oversees for a long time neway!


----------



## Pan Mengtu

> Why is everyone so high on Ramos? Big deal he's tall, and plays good defense in a league with no 3 second violation.
> 
> 
> Whoopty doo.


I'm not high on him. If I was high on him I would have predicted him to go top 15 in what I consider to be a weaker draft than the last couple of years. He doesn't play good defense, by the way. It's his major weakness. He looks awkward on the defensive end. His advantages are, obviously his height, he has a good post up game already, is only 18, and has gotten this good despite only playing the game a few years.

Again, I'm not high on him, but in a draft where so many people were taken purely on potential, you'd think this guy has good potential as well. But like a said in my post, he might just not be as good as the guys taken above him. I don't know, I didn't see a lot of them.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Ohh, and Dwight Howard kind of makes me sick. He thinks he's the next KG, but that's just insane. He's not KG or anywhere near KG. The hyper-religious stuff really bothers me too. Listens to gospel music because he doesn't like cussing, what the heck? Wants to lead prayer groups on the team? Come on. The thing about saying he didn't want to be picked by the Clippers was the worst. Who the hell does he think he is? You're a high school kid. KG couldn't have gotten away with that b.s. or could have Kobe. That's just the wrong attitude to have for a guy who barely is able to drive to think he can chose who he plays for.


----------



## Crossword

Just got back from dinner like 15 minutes ago, spent some time reading everything I missed in this thread. Few questions...

Is the draft over? If so, who did the Raptors take in the 2nd round? And did that Persian guy get drafted, and if so where?


----------



## dmilesai

Come on...Someone take Aerick Sanders...Please...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not high on him. If I was high on him I would have predicted him to go top 15 in what I consider to be a weaker draft than the last couple of years. He doesn't play good defense, by the way. It's his major weakness.  He looks awkward on the defensive end. His advantages are, obviously his height, he has a good post up game already, is only 18, and has gotten this good despite only playing the game a few years.
> 
> Again, I'm not high on him, but in a draft where so many people were taken purely on potential, you'd think this guy has good potential as well. But like a said in my post, he might just not be as good as the guys taken above him. I don't know, I didn't see a lot of them.


His post up game is worse than NVE's.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Who is NVE?

He must have a pretty good post-up game, then. Ramos has some really good moves. For a guy this inexperienced, of course.


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> His post up game is worse than NVE's.


Not that it matters, but NVE has probably the best post-up game of any little man in the league.


----------



## jmk

Wow. Herve Lamizana and Darius Rice both not drafted. I'd like to pick up at least one of these guys, if not both.


----------



## Peja Vu

> Originally posted by <b>Budweiser_Boy</b>!
> Is the draft over?


Yup.



> And did that Persian guy get drafted, and if so where?


Nope.


----------



## Pan Mengtu

Ohh, Van Exel? Why are we comparing _those_ two guys?


----------



## jokeaward

Diddy probably wanted Jin.

Chicago takes ANOTHER PG. Duhon, Hinrich, Williams, Crawford, Gordon...


----------



## JNice

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> Diddy probably wanted Jin.
> 
> Chicago takes ANOTHER PG. Duhon, Hinrich, Williams, Crawford, Gordon...


I think Chicago did a great job, although I wonder about taking Gordon with Hinrich at PG. So is Gordon going to play as an under-sized SG? Maybe he can do it with a decent wingspan.

But Gordon, Deng, and Duhon can all help next year and bring a winning mentality. Bulls should keep Chandler and Curry and let these guys run a couple years and see what happens.


----------



## Weasel

I am suprised no one took a chance on Jaber Rouzbahani. I would have guessed some team would risk taking a 7-5 guy who could dunk without jumping.


----------



## WhoDaBest23

The Bulls and Blazers had great drafts IMO so I'm pretty happy.

This draft was very interesting, that's all I could say...


----------



## jokeaward

Utah made out the best, but they should've anyway. They should've just taken Monya (could be a David Robinson "rookie") and had a bird in the hand. So much for the promise.

The Bobcats as well. They really cashed in by trading up, then made the 1+1=2 pick. Felton next year?


----------



## historyofthegame

My boy from PC got picked by the Lakers!!! Douthit was the 4th pick in the USBL Draft, I knew he had a shot at getting in the draft, but wasn't for sure. Marcus is very long, he's a shot blocker, he needs to get stronger physically if he wants to make an impact. Marcus For Mayor!!!


----------



## Premier

*Re: My thoughts. Say what you want.*



> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> Even guys like *Robert Swift* and Telfair look like they have a lot to offer at that age. I'll assume the scouts know what they're doing there. But then when you get to some of these guys like J.R. Smith and *Al Jefferson* they just look rusty.


I assume you know that Robert Swift and Telfair were lower ranked than J.R. Smith and Al Jefferson and the only reason Swift was picked higher is Danny Ainge bribed the Seattle GM with crack-money and Telfair got picked at 13 because Portland had a sock agreement with K-Mart to sell in the British Columbia region. 

Seriously, Jefferson is much better than Swift. Much more ready.


----------



## IAMGREAT

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Telfair at 13 wow. Nelson is a better floor leader, more dysfunction surrounds the Portland Trailblazers.
> 
> Leadership is the main trait of a natural pg how is Telfair gonna lead.


You may not have seen him play much so I will let these inaccurate comments slide.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>IAMGREAT</b>!
> 
> 
> You may not have seen him play much so I will let these inaccurate comments slide.


How are those comments inaccurate. Its a difference between getting alot of assists and flashy passes and being a floor general. Right now Jameer Nelson is a better floor general. I understand what jazzy1 was trying to say it could have just been worded better. Definitley not a knock on Telfair because hes a pretty good leader in his own right


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Not that it matters, but NVE has probably the best post-up game of any little man in the league.


That was the point of that comment. Nick has a decent post up game, but it's not... ah forget it.


----------



## IAMGREAT

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> How are those comments inaccurate. Its a difference between getting alot of assists and flashy passes and being a floor general. Right now Jameer Nelson is a better floor general. I understand what jazzy1 was trying to say it could have just been worded better. Definitley not a knock on Telfair because hes a pretty good leader in his own right


How is he a better floor general? Like I said you've not seen him play much. Watching him play you'll see that he talks to his teammates on the court, getting them motivated and also telling them to be ready to score. I suppose because the passes look good you call them flashy, but when you do it out of necessity "flashy" is not an inaccurate description of the pass. Beautiful would have been a better word.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>IAMGREAT</b>!
> 
> 
> How is he a better floor general? Like I said you've not seen him play much. Watching him play you'll see that he talks to his teammates on the court, getting them motivated and also telling them to be ready to score. I suppose because the passes look good you call them flashy, but when you do it out of necessity "flashy" is not an inaccurate description of the pass. Beautiful would have been a better word.


Obviously you dont know much about me so your "you've not seen him play much" statement holds no weight on or towards me. I have seen more than enough of Sebastian Telfair and Jameer Nelson to make that assertion. Flash, beautiful it doesnt make a difference his passes have a flair to them. Not a knock or a praise. Well how is he a better floor general well, if you are a fan of the game of basketball and have watched Nelson just this past year alone and you 've seen Sebastian you would know this is true.


----------



## NYKBaller

I was there, good night.


----------

